# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Pascal Processors - Dfi Pascal/Delphi 2016 [Sources]

## Roland Chastain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Pascal Processors - Dfi Pascal/Delphi 2016

*Pascal Processors* est une collection d'outils pour la ligne de commande, destins  effectuer diffrents traitements sur des fichiers source en Pascal. L'application graphique pp.exe permet d'excuter en un seul clic plusieurs traitements sur le fichier slectionn.

Trois processeurs sont actuellement disponibles :
Un programme qui supprime les commentaires.Un programme qui formate le code. Il s'agit en fait du programme DelForEx d'Egbert van Nes, simplement tranform en application console (1).Un programme qui ajoute (ou supprime) les prfixes des noms d'units de la bibliothque standard de Delphi XE2.
 Les trois processeurs ainsi que l'application graphique pp.exe sont des projets Delphi XE2.



(1) Plus prcisment, je suis parti de la version Lazarus de ce programme, nomme DelForLaz, dont j'ai fait une bibliothque dynamique. Cette bibliothque dynamique, compile avec Free Pascal 3.0.0, est le noyau de l'application console. 

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## anapurna

salut ,

intressant mais car il y a toujours un mais  :;): 
j'aurais aim pouvoir moi mme donner les paramtres de lancement  des diffrentes applications.

tu aurais mme pu pousser jusqu en faire des "plugin" avec possibilit de changer les paramtres d'appel 
mais bon ceci seras peut tre pour une prochaine version  :;):  
ou peut tre avec un fichier dans le rpertoire permettant de modifier la ligne de commande

----------


## Roland Chastain

Bonjour ! Merci pour l'essai et la critique. Je n'exclus pas de continuer le dveloppement de ce projet. Je pense par exemple au formateur de code : pour le moment on ne peut pas modifier les options. Je pense travailler sur ce point prochainement. Toutes les autres suggestions sont bienvenues.  :;):

----------

